# ..عايز شركات و مصانع للتدريب الصيفي(مهندس أنتاج) من غير واسطة ؟!



## ahmd abd elaal (1 مايو 2012)

*..عايز شركات و مصانع للتدريب الصيفي (مهندس أنتاج) من غير واسطة ؟! ...
..أسامي و أماكن شركات و مصانع و الورق اللي بيطلبوه ؟!...
..ممكن الرد ؟!!...ضروري *


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (5 مايو 2012)

؟؟..الرد أفادكم الله ؟!...


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*مصنع الكترونيات بنهة لكنه بمبلغ صغير من المال
شركة القاهرة لتكرير البترول بطنطا 

ده اللى فاكره دلوقتى
*​


----------

